# Clean and Press



## trodizzle (Nov 13, 2015)

Watch your form boys!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 13, 2015)

Yea...that's not how you do a proper clean & press.

Your supposed to explosively place yourself under the bar in a proper clean, not upright row the bar towards you. The guy would have zero chance lifting significant weight with that sort of form.
Not to mention the fact that the weight is being stabilized by his hands at the top position rather than the front portion of the shoulders. Nice way to **** up your wrists. 
And his foot positioning is completely wrong in the transition, etc, etc.


BB.com isn't the best source when it comes to lifts like this


----------



## mickems (Nov 13, 2015)

You also should cradle the weight when it comes up to your chest. Don't let it bounce. lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow... Let's completely ignore the internal rotation... 

Ya know what. **** it. I'm not wasting my time lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 14, 2015)

I saw bodybuilding.com and didn't bother to click.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

Post a better video if you got one gents.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 15, 2015)

You mean one that is a gayer. That might be impossible.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

This better?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 15, 2015)

Nope that's just as bad, if not worse, and lol at the 3x10 for a lift like this - talk about a breakdown in form and injuries.

The clean & press isn't a bodybuilding exercise so the chances of you finding a good technique video from rob riches, bb.com, etc is zero. You need to look up the Olympic lifting channels instead - Catalyst Athletics, team MDUSA, Glenn Pendlay, Dmitry Klokov, etc.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

Good feedback RippedZilla. Here is another. Better?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 15, 2015)

That's a muscle clean & press. A true clean & press should involve a full clean as shown here:


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That's a muscle clean & press. A true clean & press should involve a full clean as shown here:



The biggest difference I see between the BB.com video and this video is that at the top of the clean they really seem to go way down into a squat form then come back up. Anything else I'm missing? (I'm a novice to this lift by the way but just recently added it to my routine)


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 15, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Nope that's just as bad, if not worse, and lol at the 3x10 for a lift like this - talk about a breakdown in form and injuries.
> 
> The clean & press isn't a bodybuilding exercise so the chances of you finding a good technique video from rob riches, bb.com, etc is zero. You need to look up the Olympic lifting channels instead - Catalyst Athletics, team MDUSA, Glenn Pendlay, Dmitry Klokov, etc.



There isn't a lot of clean and press out there as it hasn't been an Olympic event since the 70's. Plenty of clean and jerk though. This is an impeccable lift by Hossein Rezadeh.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 15, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> The biggest difference I see between the BB.com video and this video is that at the top of the clean they really seem to go way down into a squat form then come back up. Anything else I'm missing? (I'm a novice to this lift by the way but just recently added it to my routine)



I think its best to pretend you never saw that bb.com video - I have no interest in writing an essay describing just how bad his form was. 

If you want to learn to do the move then you should either:

1) Hire a coach since its very difficult to self diagnose the faults in technique on complex moves like this.
2) Watch these videos teaching the clean and get used to videoing yourself on a regular basis to keep making adjustments:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEyoH5FV03s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AaSNARQPfE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHuiw4GvB0g


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

Good vids Zilla.


----------

